# New iphone.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Anyone get one yet?

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Still on the 4s here.....


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I got one for my wife. Pretty cool.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Still on the 4s here.....


Me too. Read the other day not to upgrade to iOS8 until they make it work a little better on the older phones.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Did they make the screen bigger?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Just looked it up. They finally did. 5.5" on the plus model.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes the Iphone 6 has a bigger screen. IOS8 so far doesn't have a problem on the iphone 6. However I put it on my 4s. Slowed it down. But I've read that happens. I'll probably get the Iphone 6 soon. I just wanted to see how well it fit in my pockets before buying one. It fits fine.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I just got my 5S about November last year, I'll stick to it a bit longer.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> I just got my 5S about November last year, I'll stick to it a bit longer.


wait until the Iphone 8 comes out.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Boy, am I behind the curve! I just gave up my 14 year old cell for a Motorola Moto G! Boy was that a disaster! Took it back and got a brand new I Phone 4. So, now that I've been dragged, kicking & screaming, into the 21st century, I've got to learn about Data minutes, picture taking and downloading, texting, etc. These smart phones are way smarter than I am! :huh:


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Teslan said:


> wait until the Iphone 8 comes out.


And just what is that supposed to be I wonder?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Our son got a new iPhone 6 64Gb in Space Gray. He had been using his brothers iPhone 4 since about 3 months after his brother passed away a little over 3 years ago. He was a bit reluctant to use his brothers phone at first but we told him that's what he would have wanted. We still the iPhone 4 probably won't ever get rid of it. I know that sounds silly but he really liked that iPhone, I think it was one of the first things he got when he started working while in college.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> Me too. Read the other day not to upgrade to iOS8 until they make it work a little better on the older phones.


I read it takes more memory.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> And just what is that supposed to be I wonder?


It will be the greatest thing ever. According to Apple.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Apple can go pound sand! I got turned off when I heard their CEO rant about the anti global warming stockholders investing in Apple. I have a couple of their products. Work good. Will never buy another one.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Not that I'm global warming believer but I bet I could find at least something I didn't like about nearly every big corp. CEO in the world. Where I used to work the CEO made the equivalent of $6000/hour and that was 10 years ago.


----------

